# Fitment ? - 18x8.5 ET 35 on B6 Passat?



## Pelican_Racing (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought I did my homework and it looked like these would work on my B6 Passat wagon, so I bought them.
Got them today and put them on the car. The outer edge sticks out a bit beyond the fender. I've got good clearance inside to the strut, but am worried that these will rub unless I roll the fenders. And I'd rather not do that if I don't need to.
Any advice before I drop $6-800 on tires? Seller had these on an S4 and I figured it would work. I've tried Search, but maybe I'm not using the right terms (e.g. '18' gets skipped in search).
Thanks,
Hong


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: Fitment ? - 18x8.5 ET 35 on B6 Passat? (Pelican_Racing)*

is your car stock ride height..
if so you will be fine.. theres guys running 18x8 35et up front and 18x9.5 35et in the rear for some tiem now dropped with minor rubbing depending on tire choice..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Fitment ? - 18x8.5 ET 35 on B6 Passat? (Pelican_Racing)*

Normally we would do ET45, lowest profile tire that meets load capacity is 235/40R18.


----------



## Pelican_Racing (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Fitment ? - 18x8.5 ET 35 on B6 Passat? ([email protected])*

Thanks for the reply Doc, but I already bought the wheels. I recalled some of the 18's on TireRack are ET35. They wouldn't show up on my search if they didn't fit the Passat right?


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: Fitment ? - 18x8.5 ET 35 on B6 Passat? (Pelican_Racing)*

heres a B6 on 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 35et all the way around..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3462417
send him a message for his tire sizes there are alot out there like this in the B6 forum..


----------



## Pelican_Racing (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Fitment ? - 18x8.5 ET 35 on B6 Passat? (onequickg60)*

IM sent (though I haven't had luck w/them.
Thanks for your help 1QuickG60!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Fitment ? - 18x8.5 ET 35 on B6 Passat? (Pelican_Racing)*

ET can vary based on wheel design and thickness. We have a few 18x8 that are ET35, but most are ET45+. You may just have to watch your clearance on the fender lip / liner with the higher offset.


----------



## TRG BO (Sep 30, 2008)

I have Katana GR4 18x8 ET 35 with 235/ZR40/18 with no rub what so ever. This is as close as I can get. Im not sure if the half inch will cause you a problem or not. I have no rub at all with Nexxen N3000 tires


----------

